# Better Homes & Garden EO



## kmarvel (Dec 14, 2016)

I found a 4 pack of Better Homes & Garden EO at Walmart.  It is the EO scent and coconut oil.  Anyone used these before?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2016)

What do you want to use them for? Soap? Lotions? Direct application?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2016)

TBH, I would be very hesitant to use a product specifically intended for diffusers in a skin application product. Maybe call the number and ask if it is skin safe?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2016)

If it's EOs mixed with coconut oil, the product shouldn't be used in a diffuser -- the CO will make a mess of the diffuser.


----------

